# Make div/ Iframe full-screen/ revert to original size i.e. like YouTube videos



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi I am very new to JavaScript I have only copied and pasted and made work one code example from this language before.



At the moment I have my index page with an Iframe centred within this page.

When a user interacts on the index page they can load external web pages or movies into the Iframe.

For movies I use the LongTailVideo Player which is great as the user can click the full-screen option and it covers both the Iframe and the index page utilising the whole monitor.

How would I achieve this affect with external web-pages so readers have the option to make the Iframe content full-screen and then close full-screen mode to interact again with the index page (like movie player).



So...

1. (Optional). Using an Iframe is the pre-JavaScript method I am aware that this needs replacing using div and JavaScript control, this is first request please.

2. Secondly the issue at hand in making the DIV/ Iframe scalable to full-screen and then revert back to it original size using full-screen/ original screen button/ menu.

I may well need redirecting in this approach I understand this. Any criticism welcomed as-long as it swiftly becomes constructive 



Thanks in advance,

Sem White.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

If you decline, I won't hesitate to use another frame...

or maybe I'll get so bored 'Java: the Definitive Guide' will look interesting...

Ok I did glance at the other O'Reilly 'JavaScript & DHTML Cookbook,' Chapter 6.11: Simulating a Window with Layers... maybe this is the right path  ... ... ...

Even though a Cookbook I wouldn't say quick fix (albeit I have the code in pdf), anyways will persevere....


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,

my website is semiotically.com, and yes it's a personal site

I have time to dedicate to this issue now so hopefully can fulfill this.

There are 2 issues.

1. At the right-hand side of the page is an 'menu' with environment; possessions; perspectives; hair. When clicked they load images in an external IFrame page just right of the menu. These individual images once clicked load pages (sometimes my own/ mostly external) within the main centre frame (typically there are a couple of exceptions that load new tabs). Please try this if you wish to be sure.

I need to create a javascript that as well as opening the main centre frame also can affect the IFrame directly beneath the centre frame: i.e. affect 2 frames simultaneously. At the moment this is causing diffulties as the side-menu loads separate Iframe pages from the index meaning Framesets are currently inviable. I could contain images in individual frames that all are contained within the index page (like other 2 frames) allowing use of Framesets though this would entail many frames and perhaps a more elegant code is available for the current setup.

2. Once this is set-up I will try codes to resize the Centre Iframe to full window, i.e. reload the Iframe to full-screen if the user wishes to enlarge the centre Iframe (and can then navigate back using the 'back' in browsers)/ alternatively just open the IFrame in new tab, by use of the Frame beneath the Centre Frame. This part will be quite easy I think once Part 1 is in place.

Please let me know how I can navigate Part 1.

Thanks in advance,

Sem.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

If unsure please question me, I think once people see the site the issue is quite easily visualised: interacting the 3 frames.

Please respond if available, you will have my undivided attention, thank you.


----------

